# gerne (zwei Bedeutungen)



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits

Vielleicht gab es zu diesem Thema bereits Threads, es gelingt mir aber nicht, sie zu finden.
Es scheint mir, dass das Adverb ''gern(e)'' manchmal zweideutig ist: es kann nämlich  '' zur Freude des Subjekts des Satzes'', aber auch ''zur Freude von jemand anderem'' bedeuten.  Wenn ich z.B. einen Pianisten kenne, kann ich zu ihm sagen:

1. Sie sind Pianist und spielen  gerne Klavier
oder
2. Sie können gerne zu mir kommen und gerne Klavier spielen.

Der 2. Satz kann bedeuten:  ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie zu mir kämen und Klavier spielten.  In diesem Fall ähnelt ''gerne'' einem ''bitte''. (Der Pianist spielt aber auch bei mir gerne Klavier).
Meine Frage:  hat die 2. Bedeutung im Deutschen immer existiert, oder (wie ich vermute) stellt sie einen nur 'modernen' Gebrauch dar?

Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich im Voraus.


----------



## Kajjo

Hm, ich sehe da eigentlich keine zwei Bedeutungen. Die Kernbedeutung ist ganz grob gesagt "mit Freude". Das Bezugswort ist eigentlich immer klar und in den allermeisten Fällen das Agens des zugehörigen Verbs.

Ich glaube, die "Verwirrung" entsteht hier nur durch das Modalverb _können_, das Subjekt und Agens voneinander trennt. Denn auch ohne "gerne" ist hier ja die gleiche Verschiebung schon vorhanden:

_Sie können kommen! _

Hier erlaubt der Sprecher dem Zuhörer zu kommen. Obwohl das Subjekt der Zuhörer ist, ist das gefühlte Agens der Sprecher, der etwas erlaubt. Und wenn man nun "gerne" ergänzt, so automatisch aus Sicht des Agens. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass "gerne" hier das Problem ist, sondern einzig die "seltsame" Verwendung der Modalverben im Deutschen.


----------



## bearded

Ist die sogenannte zweite Bedeutung denn auch nicht ohne ''können'' möglich?
_Sie kommen heute Abend gerne zu mir! _
Das empfinde ich als zweideutig.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Sie kommen heute Abend gerne zu mir!


Nein, einen passenden Kontext vorausgesetzt, ist das absolut unzweideutig und bezieht sich auf das Subjekt.

_A: Du passt heute wieder auf die Kinder deiner Schwester auf?
B: Ja, die beide kommen gerne zu mir! <die Kinder freuen sich, bei ihm zu sein>_

Ich sehe da keinerlei Möglichkeit einer Zweideutigkeit.


----------



## bearded

Ich verstehe Deinen Standpunkt, Kajjo, aber wie wäre es z.B. in einem Restaurant, wo ich zum Kellner sage
_Bringen Sie mir gerne ein Stück Torte!  _
(hab ich schon mal gehört).
Ist der Satz - auch umgangssprachlich - falsch formuliert?


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> wie wäre es z.B. in einem Restaurant, wo ich zum Kellner sage
> _Bringen Sie mir gerne ein Stück Torte!  _


Dasselbe möchte ich auch fragen!
Oder hier in Forum, wenn man  sagt "Ich möchte gerne wissen..." .
Ich vermute, in beiden Sätzen wird "gerne" an Stelle von "bitte" verwendet. Vielleicht hast Du recht, dass der Satz falsch formuliert ist. Ich bin gespannt auf eine Antwort von Muttersprachlern.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Bringen Sie mir gerne ein Stück Torte!


Ja das kann man so sagen. Das kann dann entweder bedeuten, dass ich mich über das Stück Torte freuen würde, es kann aber je nach Kontext auch andeuten, dass das Stück Torte nur eine Behelfslösung ist, wenn etwas anderes, etwa Rodonkuchen aus ist.

_Bringen Sie mir gerne (in dem Fall meinetwegen ersatzweise) ein Stück Torte.
_​Es gibt auch noch eine weitere ironische Bedeutung von gerne, etwa in:

_Das wird gerne mal missverstanden.
_​Das bedeutet dann nicht, dass sich irgendjemand über ein solches Missverständnis freuen würde, sondern einfach nur, dass es öfters vorkommt, dass etwas in einem bestimmten Sinne missverstanden wird.
_
_


----------



## bearded

Ja, und was ich mit 'zweideutig' meinte, kann vielleicht mit Hilfe von Beispielen besser erläutert werden:
_Bringen Sie mir gerne ein Stück Torte (zu meiner Freude)
Er brachte mir gerne ein Stück Torte (zu seiner Freude = gladly)
Sie können bei mir gerne Klavier spielen (zu meiner Freude)
Er konnte bei mir nur ungern Klavier spielen (nicht freudig für ihn)._
Es erscheint mir also bestätigt, dass 'gerne' zwei Bedeutungen haben kann, und dass demzufolge manchmal (mangels eines klaren Kontextes) Missverständnisse vorkommen können.
Unbeantwortet bleibt jedoch meine Frage, ob 'gerne' in der 2. Bedeutung (sozusagen anstelle von 'bitte', wie bei _bringen Sie mir gerne die Torte) _nur in der Moderne so verwendet wird, oder ob dieser Gebrauch im Deutschen auch in der Vergangenheit (immer?) existierte.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Es erscheint mir also bestätigt, dass 'gerne' zwei Bedeutungen haben kann, und dass demzufolge manchmal (mangels eines klaren Kontextes) Missverständnisse vorkommen können.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Die Bedeutung von "gerne" ist eindeutig, es kann sich allerdings auf verschiedene Personen (Rollen) im Satz beziehen. Aber der Bezug ist jeweils auch eindeutig.

_Bringen Sie mir gerne ein Stück Torte_.

Der Kellner kann hier nicht gemeint sein, denn man kann niemandem befehlen, etwas gerne zu tun.

_Er brachte mir gerne ein Stück Torte._

Hier kann umgekehrt nur der Kellner gemeint sein.


----------



## Frieder

Bei duden.de ist das Ganze gut beschrieben und mit Beispielen versehen.

_Bringen Sie mir gerne ein Stück Torte! _

Ich glaube, das ist eine Zusammensetzung aus _ich hätte gerne_ und _bringen Sie mir, bitte_. Klingt für mich echt seltsam – habe ich so auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Sowka

Frieder said:


> _Bringen Sie mir gerne ein Stück Torte! _
> 
> Ich glaube, das ist eine Zusammensetzung aus _ich hätte gerne_ und _bringen Sie mir, bitte_. Klingt für mich echt seltsam – habe ich so auch noch nicht gehört.


Das geht mir auch so.

Jedoch würde diese Abwandlung für mich funktionieren: _Oh, Apfelkuchen haben Sie nicht mehr, und Sie schlagen dafür ein Stück Torte vor? Das ist eine gute Idee -- Sie können mir gerne ein Stück Torte bringen_.
(Und das bedeutet für mich: Angesichts der Lage würde ich mich auch über ein Stück Torte freuen.)


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Die Bedeutung von "gerne" ist eindeutig, es kann sich allerdings auf verschiedene Personen (Rollen) im Satz beziehen. Aber der Bezug ist jeweils auch eindeutig.


Normalerweise entspricht 'gerne' (zumindest in der Interpretation der meisten  Ausländer, und anscheinend zu Unrecht) dem Englischen _gladly,_
Franz. _volontiers..._
Aber in keiner Sprache außer Deutsch ist ein Ausdruck wie _Sie können mir gerne ein Stück Torte bringen _(you may take me _gladly?_ a piece of cake) möglich, wobei 'gerne' für 'bitte' steht. Das meinte ich, als ich von den 'zwei Bedeutungen' von gerne sprach: einmal ''mit Freude des Subjekts'' und einmal ''mit Freude des Gesprächspartners''. Und ob dieser letztere Sinn/Gebrauch nur modern ist: das möge mir jemand noch 'gerne' erklären.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden | gern, gerne | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
Laut Duden hat "gern" sogar drei Bedeutungen:


mit freudiger Bereitwilligkeit, Vergnügen

drückt eine Bestätigung, Billigung aus; ohne Weiteres
drückt einen Wunsch aus; nach Möglichkeit, wenn es geht, möglich ist
dient der höflichen Äußerung eines Wunsches

(umgangssprachlich) leicht[er], (verhältnismäßig) schnell
_"Sie können mir gerne ein Stück Torte bringen"  entspricht 2. 2./2.3.

"Das können Sie mir gern erklären." entspricht meist 2., manchmal 3.

"Ich erkläre Ihnen das gern." entspricht 1. oder 2.
Auch "Ich mache das gern" entspricht 1. oder 2. 
Das hängt vom Kontext ab.

Zu 3. ein typisches Beispiel: Am Fensterrahmen wachsen gern Schimmelpilze. (oft/leicht/verhältnismäßig schnell)


"Du kannst gern kommen." - Bedeutung 2.1.
"Ich komme gern." Bedeutung 1 oder 2. kontextabhängig.
(1. Ich komme mit Vergnügen mit. 2. Natürlich komme ich mit.)

Edit: 
PS: Grimm gibt gern ein Dutzend Varianten an.  Der Artikel ist zu lang zum Zitieren.
Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm_


> _1) mit begierde, mit eifrigem trachten und streben: gern, ...
> 2) gern mit dem conjunctiv, zur bezeichnung des dringenden wunsches: ...
> 3) mit vorzüglicher lust, mit freuden, mit vergnügen, mit neigung oder froher bereitwilligkeit: ...._


_
andererseits bedeutet es auch:_


> _4) mit vorsatz, absichtlich, mit fleisz:  ...
> 5) willig, bereitwillig, wobei der begriff des freudigen völlig zurücktritt: ...
> 6) aus freien stücken, umsonst, ohne lohn: ...
> 12) immerhin ..._



Bei Grimm steht viel mehr, auch Veraltetes.
"Mit Freude des Gesprächspartners" ist wohl meist eine Fehlinterpretation. Es tritt vor Allem in Fragen auf: "Machen Sie das gern?", während bei "Sie können das gern machen." eher eine Bestätigung vorhanden ist, manchmal auch mit negativem Unterton: "Wenn Sie mir das nicht zutrauen, können Sie das gern selbst machen."
_
"Sie können das gern machen" bedeutet also nicht "Sie können das mit Freude machen", sondern "Sie können das immerhin machen" oder "Ich bestätige, dass Sie das machen können/dürfen."

---

Im Zusammenhang mit Maßzahlen gibt es eine weitere umgangssprachliche Bedeutung.
"Gern ein Dutzend Eier" _bedeutet_ "ein Dutzend oder etwas mehr".

_


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank, Hutschi, für Deine ausführliche Erklärung.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Aber in keiner Sprache außer Deutsch ist ein Ausdruck wie _Sie können mir gerne ein Stück Torte bringen _(


Das ist auch im Deutschen NICHT idiomatisch, sondern nur möglich in einer Situation wie in #11 konstruiert. Ansonsten ist es höchst seltsam.

Ganz ehrlich, BM, es hilft nicht, "gerne" hier zu verkomplizieren. Es hat in den hier diskutierten Sätzen eine ganz eindeutige und geradlinige Grundbedeutung und keine Zweitbedeutung. Vergiss das einfach und beharre nicht darauf. 

Das Agens kann etwas "gerne" tun. Das ist der Punkt. In manchen Fällen kann das Agens vom Subjekt abweichen, insbesondere bei Modalverben wie _können_.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Vergiss das einfach


Danke, ich werde mich bemühen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ist auch:
"Sie können mir gerne dabei helfen./Du kannst mir gerne dabei helfen." so eine Verkomplizierung?

Für mich klingt es ganz normal und idiomatisch. Und es ist analog zu #11.

Es hat jeweils eine Bedeutung.  Aber je nach Kontext ist diese durchaus unterschiedlich.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Normalerweise entspricht 'gerne' (zumindest in der Interpretation der meisten  Ausländer, und anscheinend zu Unrecht) dem Englischen _gladly,_
> Franz. _volontiers..._
> Aber in keiner Sprache außer Deutsch ist ein Ausdruck wie _Sie können mir gerne ein Stück Torte bringen _(you may take me _gladly?_ a piece of cake) möglich, wobei 'gerne' für 'bitte' steht. Das meinte ich, als ich von den 'zwei Bedeutungen' von gerne sprach: einmal ''mit Freude des Subjekts'' und einmal ''mit Freude des Gesprächspartners''. Und ob dieser letztere Sinn/Gebrauch nur modern ist: das möge mir jemand noch 'gerne' erklären.


_Sie können mir gerne ein Stück Kuchen bringen_ hat genau dieselbe Logik wie z.B. _Sie können sich gerne per Email an uns wenden._ ~ _Vous pouvez volontier nous contacter par email_. Ich sehe da wirklich keinen dramatischen Unterschied.

Und _gerne _bedeutet hier auch nicht _bitte_, sondern drückt ein Zugeständnis aus. Der Satz bedeutet: _Wenn es Ihnen so viel Mühe bereitet, mir ein Eis _[oder wasimmer der Gast ursprünglich wollte]_ zu bringen, dann akzeptiere ich auch einen Kuchen._

Du dachtest wahrscheinlich an folgenden Dialog _Kann Ich Ihnen ein Dessert bringen? Ja, Sie können mir gerne ein Stück Kuchen bringen._ Hier könnte man _gerne _tatsächlich als _bitte _verstehen. Es liegt aber auch hier dieselbe Bedeutung zugrunde: _Wenn es Ihnen so sehr ein Bedürfnis ist, mir ein Dessert zu bringen, dann bin ich gerne bereit, einen Kuchen zu akzeptieren._ Das ist zwar sehr floskelhaft versteckt, aber diese zugrundeliegende Bedeutung ist durchaus für Sprecher und Hörer transparent.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _Vous pouvez volontier nous contacter par email_. .


Et tu es sûr que ça c'est du français correct?


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Et tu es sûr que ça c'est du français correct?


Non. Il manque une « s » : _Vous pouvez volontier*s* nous contacter par email_. Désolé.


----------



## bearded

Ah, mais je me référais à l'emploi de 'volontiers' dans cette expression...
Ich bezog mich eigentlich auf den Gebrauch von 'volontiers' in Deinem Satz...  Auf Italienisch wäre _volentieri _hier falsch.


----------



## elroy

Die Grundbedeutung von "gerne" ist "das ist erwünscht".

Ich spiele gerne Klavier. = Ich spiele Klavier UND Das Klavierspielen ist erwünscht. ==> Ich finde es gut, wenn ich Klavier spiele.
Sie können mir gerne Fragen stellen. = Sie können mir Fragen stellen UND Das Fragenstellen Ihrerseits ist erwünscht. ==> Ich fände es gut, wenn Sie mir Fragen stellen würden.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Die Grundbedeutung von "gerne" ist "das ist erwünscht".


Naja, die Grundbedeutung ist schon "mit Freude". Aber "es ist erwünscht" ist eine Interpretation, die in der Tat hilft, die Verbindung zwischen den Verschiedenen Verwendung herzustellen. Aber es geht auch über die Grundbedeutung direkt:
_Ich spiele gerne Klavier. = Es macht mit Freude, Klavier zu spielen.
Sie können mir gerne Fragen stellen. = Es macht mir Freude, wenn Sie mir Fragen stellen._


----------



## Gernot Back

Was hier in diesem Thread ja bisher noch überhaupt nicht erwähnt wurde: In der Hotellerie und Gastronomie wurde das einfache Affirmativum "ja" bereits vor einigen Jahrzehnten durch "gerne" ersetzt. Wahrscheinlich trichtert man diesen absurden Sprachgebrauch armen Gastronomie-/Hotelfachschülern, die sich ob ihres jugendlichen Alters nicht wehren können, bereits in der Ausbildung ein:

Gast: _Hätten Sie vielleicht ein Doppelzimmer frei/einen Kakao?_
Gastronomie-/Hotellerie-Fachkraft: _Gerne!_
So was von devot!


----------



## Hutschi

Ich empfinde es nicht als devot, habe das aber auch noch nicht bemerkt. Es bedeutet entweder, dass es mir nicht auffiel oder, dass es nicht benutzt wurde.
"Ja, gerne!" habe ich aber schon gehört.
Ich glaube, ich nutze "gern" auch selbst manchmal als direkte Bestätigung, ohne direkt darauf zu achten.


----------



## Alemanita

Gernot Back said:


> Was hier in diesem Thread ja bisher noch überhaupt nicht erwähnt wurde: In der Hotellerie und Gastronomie wurde das einfache Affirmativum "ja" bereits vor einigen Jahrzehnten durch "gerne" ersetzt. Wahrscheinlich trichtert man diesen absurden Sprachgebrauch armen Gastronomie-/Hotelfachschülern, die sich ob ihres jugendlichen Alters nicht wehren können, bereits in der Ausbildung ein:
> 
> Gast: _Hätten Sie vielleicht ein Doppelzimmer frei/einen Kakao?_
> Gastronomie-/Hotellerie-Fachkraft: _Gerne!_
> So was von devot!



Der Gipfel des "falschen" Gebrauchs von gerne, in Kombination mit "dürfen": in der Arztpraxis, nach der Anmeldung: "Sie dürfen gerne im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen." statt: "Bitte nehmen Sie im Wartezimmer Platz!"


----------



## bearded

Alemanita said:


> Der Gipfel des "falschen" Gebrauchs von gerne, in Kombination mit "dürfen": in der Arztpraxis, nach der Anmeldung: "Sie dürfen gerne im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen." statt: "Bitte nehmen Sie im Wartezimmer Platz!"


Es freut mich, dass manche Muttersprachler einen solchen Gebrauch als 'falsch' bezeichnen.  Ich hatte ihn - durch andere Terminologie -  ''zweite Bedeutung'' von _gern _genannt.
Ich bin auch gewissermaßen überrascht, dass anscheinend keiner vor mir im Forum diese 'gern'-Besonderheit  (wie wir sie auch immer bezeichnen wollen) bemerkte.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Es freut mich, dass manche Muttersprachler einen solchen Gebrauch als 'falsch' bezeichnen.  Ich hatte ihn - durch andere Terminologie -  ''zweite Bedeutung'' von _gern _genannt.


Eine eigene Bedeutung ist das nicht sondern eine euphemistische Verwendung, die einem sehr üblichen Muster folgt: Es wird eine Verpflichtung/Aufforderung dadurch ausgedrückt, dass man dem Angesprochenen dies als Möglichkeit/Freiheit vorschlägt. Von einem Bedeutungswandel kann man erst sprechen, wenn darüber die ursprüngliche Bedeutung eines Ausdruckes in Vergessenheit gerät und er damit seinen euphemistischen Charakter verliert, wie z.B. bei dem Verb _müssen_, dessen ursprüngliche Bedeutung _die Freiheit haben zu tun_ war.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Es freut mich, dass manche Muttersprachler einen solchen Gebrauch als 'falsch' bezeichnen. Ich hatte ihn - durch andere Terminologie - ''zweite Bedeutung'' von _gern _genannt.


Das ist weder falsch noch eine andere Bedeutung, sondern einfach eine "höfliche", euphemistische Art, Befehle in harmloser Weise zu formulieren. Die Grundbedeutung von "gerne" wird hier nicht einmal ansatzweise tangiert. Ganz ehrlich, BM, vergiss das bitte endlich. Da hast du dich verrannt.


----------



## Hutschi

Zur "unlogischen" Verwendung von "Gern" hat Bastian Sick im Zwiebelfisch einiges geschrieben.

Zwiebelfisch: Immer wieder einmal gerne - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Beispiel:


> Verkäufer: "Kann ich Ihnen helfen?"
> Kunde: "Nein danke, ich finde mich schon zurecht."
> Verkäufer: "Sehr gerne!"


----------



## Kajjo

Ich denke, das ist alles mit diesem devoten Verkäufer-Verhalten erklärbar. Aber die Grundbedeutung wird ja dadurch nicht berührt, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Nein, sie wird nicht berührt. 
Eine wirklich zweite Bedeutung, bei der die "Ich mache das gerne"-Bedeutung praktisch verschwunden ist, ist:

"Die beiden Formen werden gern verwechselt." (oft/ohne sichtbaren Grund/ohne weiteres/fälschlicherweise)

Siehe auch: Offener Brief an Bastian Sick - Sedlaczek am Mittwoch - Wiener Zeitung Online


> Auch bei uns wird "vierzehntägig" und "vierzehntäglich" gern verwechselt, genauso "hinauf" und "herauf", "hinunter" und "herunter".


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Sie können mir gerne ein Stück Kuchen bringen_ hat genau dieselbe Logik wie z.B. _Sie können sich gerne per Email an uns wenden._ ~  _Vous pouvez volontier*s* nous contacter par email_.





bearded man said:


> Auf Italienisch wäre _volentieri _hier falsch.


Auch in Frankreich würde das kein Mensch schreiben, désolé.
Das scheint mir  eine typisch schweizerische Lehnübersetzung aus dem Deutschen zu sein.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Auch in Frankreich würde das kein Mensch schreiben, désolé.
> Das scheint mir  eine typisch schweizerische Übernahme aus dem Deutschen zu sein.


Ja, das kann sein. In der Schweiz sind alle Landessprachen voll von Lehnübersetzungen aus anderen. Ich habe z.B. mal in Deutschland statt _Das ist aber eine Unordnung hier _gesagt _Das ist aber ein Bordell hier _und habe entgeisterte Blicke erhalten. In Zürich ist das ganz normal.


----------



## JClaudeK

En effet, "Quel bordel !" > _Das ist aber ein Bordell hier! , _ça peut choquer. _
_

P.S. 
Falls Dich jemand danach fragen sollte: Auf "Standardfranzösisch" wäre _"Sie können sich gerne per Email an uns wenden." > N'hésitez pas* à nous contacter par email. 
* zögern Sie nicht, ..._


----------

